# BR-E1 and R5



## T.LLama (Nov 26, 2020)

I tried pairing the R5 to the canon Bluetooth remote. It says paired, however zero functionality. I check connection, says connecting unless I push a button, then connected, but release and connecting.
Am I missing something or anyone else have a similar issue?
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2020)

One potential issue is that the camera may be paired using Bluetooth with your phone. Bluetooth can only connect to one device at a time. If its paired to your phone, turn off Bluetooth on the phone and it should be fine. Of course, your phone can act as a Bluetooth remote too.


----------



## T.LLama (Nov 26, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One potential issue is that the camera may be paired using Bluetooth with your phone. Bluetooth can only connect to one device at a time. If its paired to your phone, turn off Bluetooth on the phone and it should be fine. Of course, your phone can act as a Bluetooth remote too.


Thanks for the info, I did also try resetting Bluetooth settings to clear everything. Got the same results. ‍


----------



## Frodo (Nov 28, 2020)

Have you set the drive setting on the camera to self-timer? I often forget this on my R. A wired remote is plug and play, but the bluetooth remote needs to be connected via bluetooth and the camera set to self-timer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2020)

T.LLama said:


> Thanks for the info, I did also try resetting Bluetooth settings to clear everything. Got the same results. ‍♂


Checj your phone. If its there, remove or disable it. As long as your phone has it registered, it may pair.


----------



## T.LLama (Nov 29, 2020)

Frodo said:


> Have you set the drive setting on the camera to self-timer? I often forget this on my R. A wired remote is plug and play, but the bluetooth remote needs to be connected via bluetooth and the camera set to self-timer.


Absolutely embarrassed to admit you’re right. I always used wired with my 5D. I figured this out a few minutes after posting. So silly. Thank you.


----------

